
Surprise Fujitsu Releases 64-Bit ScanSnap Manager for Older Scanners - zdw
https://tidbits.com/2020/07/27/surprise-fujitsu-releases-64-bit-scansnap-manager-for-older-scanners/
======
rgacote
Nice, I guess. I gave VueScan my money about six months ago. Works flawlessly
with my ScanSnap S510Ms.

